
Si.gnatu.re: HTML email signature generator - im_dario
http://si.gnatu.re/
======
Gys
I like the domain !

Is this a Show HN ?

I wonder how many people will actually pay for being able to edit (probably
realizing so after they visit again in a few months). They can just as well
create a new one ? Only if its very elaborate the editing might be useful ?

You could offer a login with LinkedIn or Facebook to pre-fill the fields and
maybe offer some preset layout settings. Makes it more dynamic and that way
you learn more about your clients.

------
hamburglar
The lack of control of the formatting is frustrating. For example, it seems
very obvious to me to put my name and title on separate lines, as opposed to
just concatenating them and having it wrap.

Also, having the images uploaded hosted on your AWS account is basically a
non-starter. Casual users probably won't notice this, but it's kind of a bad
idea to have your email signature logo rely on some service that might
disappear tomorrow. Offer an option to pay now to make the whole thing self-
contained by converting the image src to a data: url.

